# Hashi treatment without pills?



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

I just walked out of the blood labs because I was afraid of the needle. I've been this way my whole life and I do not see this changing. This is not something that can be fixed and I understand the importance of getting the labs done, but it's just not going to happen.

So my question is: Is there an herbal way to treat Hashimoto's? Like, taking some sort of vitamin/supplement/doing yoga/SOMETHING ELSE?

I don't need a pep talk about needles. *It just isn't going to happen.* Thank you.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you taking anything for your Hashi's now?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Toes Toes Toes.....sorry to hear about the needle dilemma. In short, no, nothing is going to cure or really help your Hashi's except itself if your thyroid burns out or you get surgery. The thyroid is resilient and takes forever to die.

I hate needles, blood, doctors....anything to do with doctors too. I've also walked out of many a clinic due to panic attacks and Im a grown MAN. I even left my endo in the middle of an appointment - walked right out the door. It happens.

I know you don't want a pep talk, but what seems to help me is increasing the stakes mentally. Make your brain choose - open heart surgery or draw blood? You HAVE to pick one. Giving blood doesn't seem so bad any more. You have to find a way to psych yourself out. You really need to get those labs...some how, some way. I know the crappy feeling of not getting it done, walking out not accomplishing the mission after so much thought went into it.

I literally have a script for an MRI that I still need to get and have had it for like 3 months now. I hate the feeling of being in that machine even though I know its totally harmless.

If it helps any, there are approximately 10 pints or 320 tablespoons worth of blood in the average human body. Most blood collection tubes are either 5 ml or 10 ml. 1 5-ml tube takes only .34 of one tablespoon of blood - just 1/3 of a tablespoon, leaving you another 319.6 tablespoons of blood left. The average monthly period will lose 3.5 tablespoons of blood to put it into perspective. You'll lose 10.5 times more blood during a period than you will filling one tube at the lab.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ToeToes said:


> I just walked out of the blood labs because I was afraid of the needle. I've been this way my whole life and I do not see this changing. This is not something that can be fixed and I understand the importance of getting the labs done, but it's just not going to happen.
> 
> So my question is: Is there an herbal way to treat Hashimoto's? Like, taking some sort of vitamin/supplement/doing yoga/SOMETHING ELSE?
> 
> I don't need a pep talk about needles. *It just isn't going to happen.* Thank you.


Geez; I feel for you! I don't know what to say except that we are here for you! Do you not go to the dentist or anything like that?


----------



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

mechlls5 said:


> Are you taking anything for your Hashi's now?


Yes. 50 mg of Levothryoxine and I haven't had my blood drawn for almost two years now.



nasdaqphil said:


> Hi Toes Toes Toes.....sorry to hear about the needle dilemma. In short, no, nothing is going to cure or really help your Hashi's except itself if your thyroid burns out or you get surgery. The thyroid is resilient and takes forever to die.
> 
> I hate needles, blood, doctors....anything to do with doctors too. I've also walked out of many a clinic due to panic attacks and Im a grown MAN. I even left my endo in the middle of an appointment - walked right out the door. It happens.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your sympathy. <3

I'm fine with doctors and all medical things except for the injections part. I actually want to BE a doctor. I can hold a needle, I can see one, but if it's for me, I break out into being violent fight-or-flight mess. I've tried using the Valium before drawing but the issue is that they needed four vials of blood this round since they wanted my cholesterol and blood type (new insurance - TriCare). I should have gotten it done. I want to try to get my blood drawn when I go into getting my wisdom teeth removed while I'm under and don't have to deal with it, but I don't know how that would work.

I also haven't had a period since 2008. I have an IUD. 



Andros said:


> Geez; I feel for you! I don't know what to say except that we are here for you! Do you not go to the dentist or anything like that?


Thanks. :3

I love going to the dentist. I always go and get cleanings and try to take really good care of my teeth. However, I always insist on having no Novocaine. I hate the way it makes me feel afterwards anyway.

Well, looks like I'll just have to continue to just ride the waves of life without being 100%. I think I can reap what I've sown, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

IUD????

I was thinking about getting an IUD in Psychology but changed to business.


----------

